# mrv



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

i have a new hr24-100 in l.room & hr-20-700 in b room.. i dont have the swm set up.can u get mrv without this swm set up...and does both receivers have to be hooked up to the internet..the one in bedroom has no internet access...thanks for the help.....


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Unsupported MRV mode is when you connect each DVR to a router using ethernet which is connected to the internet. You need all DVRs to be connected in order for MRV to work between them. If one DVR doesn't have network access then you need the DECA method. I'm sure someone here will guide you on this. I just have my two DVRs connected via ethernet.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's getting hard to activate do-it-yourself (non-supported) Whole Home DVR setups. But you can find all the information you need here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

Ideally, though, you should call DirecTV and request the fully supported Whole DVR upgrade installation and activation.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

since the one in the bedroom has no internet access could i do the wireless cinema hookup.& have the mrv work then...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morgan79 said:


> since the one in the bedroom has no internet access could i do the wireless cinema hookup.& have the mrv work then...


Wireless isn't the best option for HD MRV. While some have gotten it to work, there are just too many things that can/will cause problems, since this streams. Hardwired or coax [DECA] networking is the best option.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Local Area Network (LAN) access is probably a better term than Internet access as you don't need Internet access to have a successful WHDS setup.

If you pay DIRECTV to set WHDS up, you should demand an Internet connection.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

so do you need a swm set up for this to work or not..i have a slimline dish that pics up the 5 sats.. i know there only using 3 mostly now..after today im just that more confused?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morgan79 said:


> so do you need a swm set up for this to work or not..i have a slimline dish that pics up the 5 sats.. i know there only using 3 mostly now..after today im just that more confused?


To use the coax networking, you will need a SWiM, as it frees up the band that DECA uses.
If you go with ethernet/cat5 cables, you don't need the SWiM.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

ok they swapped lnb to swm,made all the connections front room hr 24-100 is working,, network & internet fine...hr20-700 they hooked up a white deca box to rec & rebooted everything said that when it rebooted they would find each other (rec).the deca box has light that says cclink it is flashing all the time,ntwrk light is not on...i do have a router but since the one that is hardwired in works ok,what could be my problem,anybody????i dont know why dtv installers left before the made sure it worked right, there supposed to come back out on mon,,3rd time,, this is getting old..thanks in advance...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morgan79 said:


> ok they swapped lnb to swm,made all the connections front room hr 24-100 is working,, network & internet fine...hr20-700 they hooked up a white deca box to rec & rebooted everything said that when it rebooted they would find each other (rec).*the deca box has light that says cclink it is flashing* all the time,ntwrk light is not on...i do have a router but since the one that is hardwired in works ok,what could be my problem,anybody????i dont know why dtv installers left before the made sure it worked right, there supposed to come back out on mon,,3rd time,, this is getting old..thanks in advance...


The cLink LED show the status of the [DECA] RF signal, and if it's not green, it hasn't fully locked on to the signal from the other DECA devices. Yellow means "locked" but the signal to noise ratio isn't very good. Flashing means it's still searching.
What did they do for your internet connection?
If they connected an ethernet cable to your HR24, that turned off its DECA, which would explain why the white DECA is searching.

Here's something close to what you should/might have:










As you can see there is a BB DECA to bridge to your home network for internet access.

In this setup, if you look at the 24's system info, you'll see under networking that it reports "coax connected".

Check yours.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The cLink LED show the status of the [DECA] RF signal, and if it's not green, it hasn't fully locked on to the signal from the other DECA devices. Yellow means "locked" but the signal to noise ratio isn't very good. Flashing means it's still searching.
> What did they do for your internet connection?
> If they connected an ethernet cable to your HR24, that turned off its DECA, which would explain why the white DECA is searching.
> 
> ...


On my system, the BB DECA is connected to an old router that I reconfigured to be slightly stupid and think it was a switch....the "switch" is connected to a Netgear wireless game adapter. Only reason I've got the "switch" in the system is so I can split the network between the D* system and a PS3 in the rack. I'm wondering if I'd be better off just letting the PS3 connect wirelessly on it's own, or to just buy another wireless game adapter for the PS3.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sdirv said:


> On my system, the BB DECA is connected to an old router that I reconfigured to be slightly stupid and think it was a switch....the "switch" is connected to a Netgear wireless game adapter. Only reason I've got the "switch" in the system is so I can split the network between the D* system and a PS3 in the rack. I'm wondering if I'd be better off just letting the PS3 connect wirelessly on it's own, or to just buy another wireless game adapter for the PS3.


I don't see any gain here by changing.
You're going to be sharing the wireless hop either way.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

that is what the problem is the wire coming from the lnb they have a two way splitter one cable goes to the power inverter,then to the back of hr24/the othergoes back to the other & yes there is ethernet connected to the router..the didn't even give me a bb deca thats what im missing...thanks,, i have another service call for mon, it will be there 3rd time...pityful..thanks for the info...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morgan79 said:


> that is what the problem is the wire coming from the lnb they have a two way splitter one cable goes to the power inverter,then to the back of hr24/the othergoes back to the other & yes there is ethernet connected to the router..the didn't even give me a bb deca thats what im missing...thanks,, i have another service call for mon, it will be there 3rd time...pityful..thanks for the info...


So you can remove the ethernet from the HR24 and reboot [or re-run the SAT setup] to get the internal DECA working. You won't have internet access, but will have MRV.
It sounds like you have another splitter to feed the HR20.
"I would" have them move the PI to before this 2-way splitter, which then frees up a port on the splitter for the BB DECA.

something like this:


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

here is what they have hooked up on the outside.. two-way splitter..?? ive rebooted both rec's since unpluging the ethernet cable on both..did away with the one for the 24-100 & still cannot use mrv....both lights are on the deca hooked up to the 700..but it still shows no networked rec's..i give up,,,, this shouldn't be this complicated...i know i dont have the bbdeca for internet,dont understand why this is not working......the cable coming off for the 24 goes into the power inverte rthen goes into rec....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

That is a 2-way splitter [and the correct type]
The white DECA should have 3 green LEDs now.
Without a router assigning the IP addresses, they use their internal 169.xxx.xxx.xxx and it "takes awhile" for the DVRs to poll the addresses to find the others.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

your diagram shows that i will need a 3way splitter for my internet hookup..is this correct....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morgan79 said:


> your diagram shows that i will need a 3way splitter for my internet hookup..is this correct....


You might change to a 4-way, with one port terminated, or you could use a second 2-way close to a receiver.

There are several layouts here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

i got it..i had to do a restore network default setting ,,,then reboot both..now it works..have to wait till mon for the bb deca hookup...thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

:joy:


----------

